# Who's ever slept with one of these



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Might be ok in the yak on a cold winters day as well.
Can you even buy them anymore or are they just an antique item


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Antique (I think) Pete, just like you. :lol:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes you can still buy them. Might have to hunt a little though. I have a bed warmer on the other side of my bed, I don't understand why I can't warm my feet at 1 am when I get home from work !! 
Be careful wheatbags they can burn, although my mate had a numb area from surgery when she gave herself 2nd degree burns.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You mean you sleep w/ your enema bags in AUS?

Re heat treatment. Since I'm adjacent to MEX, we use beans n rice bags, but same result for the arthritis.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

suehobieadventure said:


> I have a bed warmer on the other side of my bed,


Lucky you Sue.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have fond memories of one of those in my little boy days. I never remember them getting cold nor the fear of being scalded......wouldn't dare give one to my kids though.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes hundreds of sleeps as a kid using a hot water bottle, but these days if needed, just a wheat bag warmed in the microwave and chucked into the cot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

some chemists still sell them.
They could double as a pee bottle too....


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

we have them
sell them everywhere here
usually in a cutesy furry animal cover


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got two grinz,whack them in the bed an hour before I jump in in winter.


----------

